# How to replace headlamp bulb



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

im trying to replace the headlamps on my xtrail... and the wiring harness seems to be a real b*tch to remove,,,, any tips, as I dont wanna break a plug,,, thanks guys

we have loads of snow in Northern Ontario now,,, and these little xys sure handle well in it!!!!


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

come on guys someone here must have changed headlights on there xtrail,,, if so did you have a problem gettn the plug off the headlights??


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Confused*



northernale1 said:


> come on guys someone here must have changed headlights on there xtrail,,, if so did you have a problem gettn the plug off the headlights??


Both of your posts left me  

At first I thought you were trying to change the *"wiring harness"*  

After your second post, I *"think" *you're just trying to change the headlight *"bulb" * 

Perhaps others were confused as well and that would explain the lack of replies......kindly clarify.

If you are just trying to change the bulb, then that should be fairly easy......

There is a rubber / grommet that you will have to remove - just ply it off - a "rocking" motion, side to side will get it off. It acts as a "weather shield" so be sure to reinstall it.

The PLUG that attaches to the headlight bulb is a three prong affair - one sits at the top and the other two are on each side. It is hard to pull straight out.....again, a rocking motion will get it started and then it will come off quite readily...

The one on the driver's side is a little more difficult because of a lack of space for your hand....you can remove part of the air-intake system (snorkel at the front)...they are only 2 clips that hold it in place. With that out of the way, it's quite easy to get to the bulb.

Let us know if this is what you are looking for by way of help - - and if you need anything further, do let us know......I think I can find some pics for you if that would also help.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks Roger:
So remove the rubber sheild first,, then the harness plug,, ive been trying to remove the plug from back of bulb,, it is so tight I thought i was missing something,,ive changed lots of bulbs on vehicles,, but these are a pain!!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

NA,

if you can hang on another half hour or so... While Roger was keeping you busy with his answer I was taking a few pics which I will post later.

actually the proper order for removal of BULB is:

1) unplug harness connector (yes it is hard/tight)
2) remove the rubber cover ( it is tight fitted around the bulb base)
3) pinch and fold out hinged wire holder (this wire holds the bulb in the headlamp casing)
4) remove bulb; do not touch glass surface.

Put back in reverse order: make sure the rubber is properly fitted around the bulb base and head lamp casing.

stay tuned for pics...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here are the set of pics for the 1 to 4 instructions posted above:

(1)


(2)


(3)


(4)


Couple of extra pics for clarity:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Good job, Marc.

I've just copied some "diagrams" from the ESM which I'll post shortly.

We'll take credit for 1 headlight each ! !

Cheers


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> Good job, Marc.
> 
> I've just copied some "diagrams" from the ESM which I'll post shortly.
> 
> ...


Here you go - - these may help also :



Click to enlarge



Click to enlarge

Cheers = Roger


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

great ,, thanks guys,, i thought i was missing some tab that needed pryed on,, will apply more pressure,, let ya all know how it goes,,, all this for Silver Stars,,, only thing wife hates about vehicle is the stock lights


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Upgrade Headlight Bulbs*



northernale1 said:


> great ,, thanks guys,, i thought i was missing some tab that needed pryed on,, will apply more pressure,, let ya all know how it goes,,, all this for Silver Stars,,, only thing wife hates about vehicle is the stock lights


Wondered what you were replacing them with.......

Did you consider any other alternatives ??

Here's a post I made in another thread (but got no replies).

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/85424-aftermarket-accessories.html

Personally I think these are the way to go, if you want to really improve your headlights.

I've tried others that give 30 and 50 % more light but the emphasis seems to be on the high beam (which is used infrequently).

The fatboy bulb is 30% larger to accommodate a high pressure Xenon/Halogen gas mix which produces an optical equivalent output of 190W low beam / 150W high beam.

They have a special anti-vibration filament stabilizer that greatly extends service life, even under the harshest conditions - - which is good 'cause they're "expensive".

I've got a set on order - should arrive early next week - anxious to see what sort of improvement they make..........

Cheers


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> if you can hang on another half hour or so... While Roger was keeping you busy with his answer I was taking a few pics which I will post later....


Now where else could you get a service like that. Some nice people around.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ricer Bulbs..*

i got a pair of these standing by in case my ricer bulbs blows out....
Philips Automotive Lighting: CrystalVision Ultra range
got a pair @ costco for $40TAX INCLUDED. Made in Germany too.

Here are a few pics of it installed by an Odyssey owner.
OdyClub Forums - Philips Crystal Vision Extreme bulbs


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Replace Headlight Bulbs: Good Choice?*



Ice512 said:


> i got a pair of these standing by in case my ricer bulbs blows out....
> Philips Automotive Lighting: CrystalVision Ultra range
> got a pair @ costco for $40TAX INCLUDED. Made in Germany too.(...)


Are the Philips CrystalVision a good choice or is there something better? I find my headlights way too dim and would like to replace the bulbs with something as bright as possible without getting into an HID upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

IPF Fatboys are the brightest halogen bulbs I have ever come across.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*IPF Fatboys*

Would anyone know if those are avail in Canada?


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

*Hid*

Just installed a HID conversion system. What a set of lights they are I just pissed off the neighbor. LOL


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

ValBoo said:


> (...) actually the proper order for removal of BULB is:
> 
> 1) unplug harness connector (yes it is hard/tight)
> 2) remove the rubber cover ( it is tight fitted around the bulb base)
> ...


Valboo (or anybody else), how in the hell can you unplug the harness? I pulled and wiggled on one for 5-10 minutes and did not get any movement. Is there some kind of locking mechanism? Or is it a matter of using large "vise-grip-like" pliers to pull with?


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

No you just have to aply alot of pressure and wiggle the plug. Mine was hard to get off the first time.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

Snork said:


> No you just have to aply alot of pressure and wiggle the plug. Mine was hard to get off the first time.


Thanks Snork. I used a large vise-grip and then it was reasonably easy to pull. I guess it was a matter of having something to hold on to...


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

I installed new bulb last night, too easy !!! Thanks to Roger and Valboo for explanation and pics !!!:idhitit:

Cheers,


----------



## Rococo (Jan 8, 2014)

*Changing xtrail headlight bulbs*

Follow the steps.... Thx


----------

